# Lost a fish, gained 7 more.



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

SO last night I left for a friends house. My tanks looked perfectly fine. Nothing wrong. Had just cleaned and did a 25% water change.

Then today after we get home from the amusement park, my mom calls saying one of my fish died. My favorite one too.  My lyre tail guppy, he was so beautiful. She said she came up to feed them, and he wasn't acting any different then he always does. She fed the,, left. Came back up and noticed he got caught in plant... She pushed him out with a net. Said he wasn't caught long. Then she said he started swimming weirdly. He died after awhile.  No idea what happened? Theres no disease I can see. He looks fine, color has just faded since he died. Any ideas what happened?


So later she came back up to look at them and check on them to make sure no more had gotten hurt or anything, and oh my gosh, she found a baby. Then anohter. And another. Till she'd captured 7 new born fry. 

When I got home i looked, and ohmygoshhh fade was so freakin skinny. I;d been waiting ever since i got her for her to drop, which was more than a month. The babies are so tiny comparred to the rest. So theres 22 babies now. What am i going to do with them all. :\\PP Man, after i got my heater for the fry, they have grown sooo fast. my month and a week old one seem to gain every day!!. They're getting close to mid size. still small, but growing fassttt! Have a bit of orange on their tails now, just like they're mom.

SO now I have 7 new babies, but lost a male. Only 1 male now.. 

Going to petsmart to have my water checked, incase it was a disease. I highly doubt it was though... As soon as they get more fancy males, ima snag a few. HOw long should I wait before i add? I dont think he was sick. he was fine. But then he just suddenly dies.

So im happy, and sad. lol. Guess thats life.

Any advise would be great! Thanks!!


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

At least it wasn't all sad, gaining 7 babies. I just lost my male guppy too and then found 2 fry hiding in my floating plants. I was wondering how long to wait to add another one too.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

1 death is likely a fluke, but I'd wait several weeks and check for symptoms in other fish. 2 deaths is trend and a 2 month quarantine is reasonable.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

emc7 said:


> 1 death is likely a fluke, but I'd wait several weeks and check for symptoms in other fish. 2 deaths is trend and a 2 month quarantine is reasonable.


Alright , thankyou. Im still confused at what happened. Poor guy.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

P.senegalus said:


> At least it wasn't all sad, gaining 7 babies. I just lost my male guppy too and then found 2 fry hiding in my floating plants. I was wondering how long to wait to add another one too.


I have one male left, hes just a yellow guppy.  Moms going to petstore for me today to get me a snail for one of my tanks. If shes sees the type of guppies Ive been waiting for she'll grab me a few, but I highly doubt they will have any. They're out, and haven't restock in foreverrr!


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

male guppies aren't all that hardy now a days especially when they have to carry those big tails with them. I notice that a lot of males get 'chesty" looking and then a few weeks later they start to wobble when they are swimming. usually they die fairly soon after that. These guys expend a lot of energy between big tails and constantly chasing females. I think they wear out fast.
The females will continue to deliver babies now for the next few months as they store sperm so you really don't have to add onother male to get more babies. You can just enjoy the fry and see what they develop into. next thing you know you will need more tanks.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

You know, that's really weird you mention your male dying. When my platies had babies, the male died not more than 2 days later. Not much longer, the female died as well.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

mousey said:


> male guppies aren't all that hardy now a days especially when they have to carry those big tails with them. I notice that a lot of males get 'chesty" looking and then a few weeks later they start to wobble when they are swimming. usually they die fairly soon after that. These guys expend a lot of energy between big tails and constantly chasing females. I think they wear out fast.
> The females will continue to deliver babies now for the next few months as they store sperm so you really don't have to add onother male to get more babies. You can just enjoy the fry and see what they develop into. next thing you know you will need more tanks.



Oh okay, I see. Hmm well that sucks. Hopefully I get a few awesome males out of my fry. There has to be at leats one out 23


----------

